# How to use NI Razor (Reaktor5)´ Vocoder in real time?



## SoundChris (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello there folks,

after years of producing mainly orchestral, celtic and jazz i wanted to enter new territories and move straight into the electro and EDM domain. I think i have got quite good tools for that (Komplete 10 Ultimate, Serum, Plogue Chipsounds, Super Audio Cart an so on). What i always absolutely loved but never really tried is Razor. It has got a great selection of vocoders for robot voices and all that stuff. After i saw a video from Torley using Razor in real time i tried to do the same ... but without success.



I pluged in my mic, added a new instrument track (i am using the latest version of Logic X), added a ReactorFX instrument track with the audio track my mic is plugged in on the sidechain.

And here are the problems:
- if i have a recorded audio file and a completely edited midi instrument track it works
- playing on the keyboard itself in combination with a prerecorded audio in the sidechain doesnt work
- using the mic to perform directly with a premade midi track or while playing directly on my keyboard also doesnt work

Maybe this is really a noob question - But please help me out :D


----------



## AdamAlake (Jul 2, 2017)

Do you see the input meter on top of the Reaktor window move when you use your mic in real time?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 2, 2017)

Both your midi track (instrument track? Whatever track your keyboard is recording midi on) AND the audio track your mic is plugged into, BOTH need to be put into record ready (so the audio passes through) AND you have to play the keys WHILE using the mic to get it to work live. Recorded tracks make no difference besides being a source that goes to Razor, so I suspect you need it in record ready for audio and midi to pass through the tracks to Razor. Try all the Vocoder presets too, some are pretty cool.


----------

